# No-Cry Sleep Solution or Happiest Baby on the Block?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Which of these books worked for you? Which do you think is better? We need sleep!


----------



## charleysmama23 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like NCSS, it has more information, more ideas, and is super AP friendly. I liked Happiest Baby too, but I can sum up the entire book in like a paragraph so it might be good to grab from the library, but no need to buy it. It's all about the 5 S's (which I also think are most helpful in the newborn stage, whereas NCSS has helps/tips all the way through toddlerhood).
One thing I'd add: with something like NCSS I had to BELIEVE it could work, kwim? I mean, really buy into it and have faith that it would work..and for us, it did (though we started with it from day one, which maybe made a difference? I don't know, dd is also a pretty decent sleeper which is just part of how she is put together, kwim?).
Good luck mama!!!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

NCSS. Happiest baby can be simplified into 5 points: swaddle, shush, swing, and a couple of other things that sort of start with "s" Helpful, but not worth a whole book. Good luck.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Wait... is this for the baby that's not yet 2 months old? If so, it's too early for either.

In the newborn period babies just need to be on mama nursing 24/7 a lot of the time.

-Angela


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, it's for "the baby that's not yet two months old."







for some reason that sentence gave me a good laugh. I know about the 24/7 thing, believe me!!!








That's mostly what we are doing. I was hoping it would help with setting up a routine, though, or some magic way for her to sleep while not attached to me.

Sometimes it's rough hearing that TIME is the only solution.







But I know quite often it's true.

But since I am in the chair so much with her nursing/napping, I guess I can start reading and get ahead...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Those first 2 months can be brutal. It gets better. Soon. I promise.

In the meantime, enjoy it for what it is. If you want to "work" on something, work on sleeping while she nurses.

Routines don't exist with newborns. They just don't. (as a rule, exceptions of course, but nothing you can facilitate)









Sleeping without touching you... it will be better in a year or two









-Angela


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Happiest baby on the block is geared toward babies that are under three months (what he calls the 4th trimester) and isn't really about sleep. Just fyi.

I liked it. He suggests swaddling and swinging (or movement - could be in mama's sling or arms) for calming a baby, but it's really not geared toward sleep specifically.


----------



## kai28 (Sep 9, 2008)

happiest baby worked for us immediately - we borrowed it from a friend at about 4 weeks. worked THAT day, and ever since (at 3 months). If you do end up trying the swaddling thing (I can't say enough good stuff about that) track down a 'miracle blanket' - DS could get out of every other swaddling blanket/swaddler we could find.

Check your library for the happiest baby - they may have it on DVD. It's not really worth buying it. but the concept worked really well for us.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree on getting the video. If you love it, get the book, but who has time to read a whole book when you have a newborn? lol

I only watched the video. It was really helpful on proper swaddling, imo.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Happiest Baby on the Block helped us learn to comfort the baby and keep him comfortable - which meant less crying, but did not mean more sleep at that stage. He was still up every little bit to nurse. On the other hand, the value of less crying really cannot be underestimated.

Get it from the library, or watch the video, or skim it quick. The basic ideas are really simple, they can each be summed up in a paragraph.


----------



## kitikatuka (Jul 10, 2009)

I have the Happiest Baby on the Block DVD and thought it had some good, simple ideas for helping you comfort an unhappy 0-3-month-old baby. I'd say the book would be completely unnecessary, and the if you can borrow the DVD from someone or the library, that would give you the basic ideas.

I LOVE The No Cry Sleep Solution - it's been my "bible" for the past many months (although I'm still struggling with sleep/nap issues). I'd highly recommend it, as well as, The No Cry Nap Solution.


----------



## JosieAK (Sep 6, 2007)

To me they are not the same thing at all. HBOTB is a very simple idea that WORKS! I am so glad we rented the video from the library and watched it (my DH and I) before Clara came. It helped so much and rarely did we ever have to do all five S's. We just started with swaddling, then side-lying, sucking, swinging, and shushing until she was soothed. Amazing. Even now at 5 months, she is soothed by swaddling sometimes.

The NCSS is wonderful too. I love Pantley's perspective. She HATES CIO and is so reassuring of what is truly normal in babies. She has some great ideas of how to start good habits from Day 1 (in the parents mostly), and then at 4 months helps the parents be a little more proactive toward helping the babies sleep. I got it from the library too, I've renewed it twice and don't want to take it back! Definitely a book to own for reference and to share with other desperate moms!

It's not at all a one-or-the-other approach. They are different books meeting totally different needs. One is about consoling infant crying/colic/etc.; the other about newborn and infant sleep habits.


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

I agree that HBOTB is great for calming young infants I havent read NCSS but it will be on the reading list before the next baby arrives


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
In the newborn period babies just need to be on mama nursing 24/7 a lot of the time.









: at 7 months my ped was saying it wasn't normaly for them to sleep through the night yet...

it gets better . its _*GOOD*_ for a baby to wake up that often. they need to be reassured, fed, and changed. it also helps protect against SIDS for them to wake up every few hours long periods of deep sleep isn't healthy for new babies.

- keep that in mind and it wont be such a trial to wake up with baby


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't disagree with any of that, I just wanted to say this-

It's not too early to start a routine for certain things, and Pantley has SO much good info on babies and sleep in that book! She also has testimonials from LOTS of other sleepless moms, who've BTDT. She also points out that it's not always about STTN, it's mainly about improving sleep for everyone in the house.

I highly recommend it.


----------

